# Stacking PC Towers



## cunningkieran (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this site so please bare with me if I am threading in the wrong place.

I am running short on space and wandered whether stacking PC towers could cause any damage short or long term. Other than the top one falling off, is this a bad thing.

Thanks

Kieran


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

should not be a problem


----------



## cunningkieran (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for your quick response

ps just turned on the second tower (a company spare) and getting a funny beeping sound like a vehicle is reversing. 

Any ideas.

best regards

Kieran


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moving cases they can flex a bit and dislodge a card.cable,ram or disturb the cpu
check the beep code here to see what it is telling you

www.bioscentral.com


----------

